# Concrete Ships Trip



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

Me and a friend are thinking about camping out on the eastern shore this weekend and thinkin about hittin the concrete ships in Kiptopeke. Are they any good, and what do you catch out there? Also is it a difficult yakkin trip to fish there ? I am just fairly new and don't wanna obligate myself to something too crazy. Thanks


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Fished from the beach there and saw the concrete ships. They are about 200yds off shore and the water is really calm. There is beach acess thats really easy to launch from.
Its supposed to be a good place to fish so people on the pier will be casting as close to those ships as they can. So I guess be careful of that. Let me know how it turns out...
tight lines,
sean
ps sorry its so limited...i'm new to yaking and salt water fishing myself


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is a good place to fish but the current rips through there.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

There is good fishing around the ships. I wouldn't worry bout getting hit with lead because the ships are a FEW HUNDRED yards off shore.


----------



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

is the current worse than lynnhaven?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

there are some nice flounder there and some nice togs too, with a yak you should be able to access some pretty sweet spots that boaters cannot.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

when yall going out there? always looking for new places to try and fellow members of the tupperware navy .


----------



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

Camping Saturday night and fishing Sunday. If you wanna meet up you can give me a call. My names Rob by the way, 757-777-8062


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Rob, Have you reserved a site? Kevin called and they're all booked up for the July 4 weekend? The current is no problem, especially with a half moon this weekend. Fish as close to the ships as possible. Use a 1/2 to 3/4 ounce jig with a Gulp paddletail (or regular jig with Fishbites) and bounce it in, along, and between the ships. A kayak can get right up to and even in the structure. Take some fiddlers - or Gulp Peeler - and use a 3/0 hook on a single hook dropper rig with 2 to 4 ounces of lead for tog, sheepshead, or possibly triggerfish. Farther off the ships, the bottom drops and a two hook bottomrig or 2 ounce stingsilver vertically jigged will produce pan trout and croaker. Fantastic place to fish. Good luck and let us know how you do.

Ric 
757-289-5136


----------



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

As for the reservation. Cherrystone campground has overflow sites for tent sites.


----------



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

take that back on the cherrystone reservations . They said you had to pay for 4 days just to camp one night. So I called Kitopeke Campground and low and behold got the last tent site.Wheeew... close call. This whole trip almost didn't happen, but thank god for that one cancellation. Like I said if anyone else is gonna be in the area looking to yak fish. give me a call.


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope the trip turns out well. Let us know!
--Sean


----------



## vbangler (Jun 27, 2006)

I will post pics of the trip sunday night.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking out at the ships... the bunch located to the right, and then counting left to right...the gap between the 2nd and 3rd ship produced some nice flounders last week. This seemed like the best spot during the total drift. I noticed a boat fishing directly on the other side of the opening, so I assumed they liked that spot as well. During the week I saw a lot of boats in that exact spot anchored.Just watch out for the in and out surges from the holes in and between the ships. It was pretty rough on the bayside, so that may be why some of surges at these spots were so dramatic. I saw one smaller boat get pulled into one. It looks like they were paying more attention to thier fishing then to where thier boat was going. It is really a neat place to fish. Hope you do well.

BIGMAX


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey bigmax,
what is the total drift?
--sean


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

You will see that when the tide is running, you will drift from one end of the ships to the other.(they are fixed in a straight line like a wall) I just found that the spot I reccommended was productive. I like to mark spots on my GPS when I drift to see if a pattern of some sort is seen. With the ships, you have a visual an can eyeball a good spot. Some of the boats you will see are jig drifting, and others anchored. The anchored ones sometimes are in the way of your drift and you may have to paddle out of the way. There are big holes in the sides you can fish in, but I did not get to try that as it was windy and the watersurges too unpredictable. I put on a sternlight and fished there at night. I basically had the place to myself with the exception of the attack terns which nest on the ship's decks. They eventually get used to you being there and settle down. It's just alarming when you are greeted in the dark by several hundred screeching little birds. It's like a Hitchcock movie, but they are pretty harmless. Just don't have any gudgeons dangling off the poles in the rod holders or you'll never get rid of them. There were some Jon boats out there drifting with jigs. The jigs had huge pieces of cutbait trailing from the hooks. While I never saw any caught, they claimed they caught big cobia this way...and did better at night with this technique. They were actually drifting about 10 yards off of the ships. I did see some drum caught just off the bay side of the ships. That guy was fishing & chumming with fresh bunker. Some of the guys earlier in this thread have fished here a lot. You might take thier advice on the fiddlers and gulp peelers for those ships, as I did not get to try. 

Goodluck
BM


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

heres some tips on fishing those ships from last year


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Stir, stir, stir. Why can't we let this die??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Stir, stir, stir. Why can't we let this die??



'cause loose LIPs sinks concrete ships


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Concrete ships*

This is pretty cool I thought that we were the only ones to have a concrete ship. We have have one that sunk and is still visible or whats left of it off of Cape May point. It's name was the cyclops I think. Great fising spot.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Cyclops, LMAO. I have a group of friends that call me that. If we ever meet you'll know why.


----------

